
Show HN: Raccoon MX – Easy Email Forwarding - harrywynn
https://raccoon.mx
======
sscarduzio
I like this service, but I have he same result with Mailgun's free tier:
forwarding *@mycustom.domain to my gmail (where there is already gmail's
antivirus/anti-spam). Or am I missing something?

------
ssreeniv
Isn't the pricing a little low, for a full-time project that is?

